# Need help with my swing ( video )



## Gatoralley01 (Oct 8, 2010)

YouTube - Luke Whitico Swing Backview (10/7/10)

Have a tendency to have slice spin on longer clubs. i can see i am across the line at the top which that may be cause some slice, anyone see anything i dont see, or know any drills i can do to fix this?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually I am probably in the minority because I think a club that pointing across the line at the top is not a bad thing. It lends itself to an inside out swing. What's important at the top is the club face position. It should be half closed. The club face position at the top will usually be the same at impact. If it's open to any degree at the top, it will be open at impact. Slicing, (and pushing) the ball are caused by an open club face at impact. That is, it is open to swing path of the club. JMHO but for the most part, the position of the club face at impact is governed by either the grip, the golfer's position at the top, the club head path on the downs swing, or all three working against the golfer at the same time. Of course if all three are correct, then the golfer will hit a decent shot, more often. We are higher handicappers and do not not have the repeatable swings the professionals have. The again, they slice balls too. :dunno: 

Assuming you have your club face aimed correctly at address, make sure your grip at address is correct; make sure the right wrist is under the club at the top; make sure the club face is half closed at the top; make sure the down swing to impact is from inside out. If all of the above are correct, and you are still slicing, then move the ball a 1/2 ball forward in the stance to allow more time for the club face to close a little more. With out changing your swing, keep moving the ball forward until you start hooking it, then move it back in your stance just a little. 

Best advice is to go see a qualified swing instructor, who knows what to look for right off the bat. 

It's too bad, that when looking at someone's swing, that slow motion, and different angles of the golfer's swing are not available. :dunno:


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

OK Im not a pro by any means if you see my vids I posted you can see that.
However Ive studies the swing a LOTTTT and these are a few little things I see.

- try to keep your core (spine angle) in tact. You slide yourself back alot on your backswing (Note your head position throughout the backswing on your face view driver video)
This can cause a lot of inconsistent shots and mostly if you dont get your position back before impact you will be so far behind the ball it will add loft and holding the face open that long will promote the slice

- then this is the big thing I noticed, try to freeze frame or pause right on 0:49, your club has passed your hands, your wrists are completely broken and if your target line was at twelve o'clock your clubhead at that point is already beginning to head toward 10 o clock. ( this means you are swinging out to in also promoting the slice

try to hold your backswing wrist angle as long as possible all the way throughthe downswing to impact. This will increase clubhead speed without having to swing so hard so at im[pact your left wrist should be flat, the back of your left hand should be facing your targer and your right wrist should still be slightly hinged back all at impact. let the clubhead continue toward your target and try to finish with your hands close to your left ear this will help promote a follow through conitinuing through impact
Good luck
Brian


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

To me it looks like you are standing a little to close to the ball, that is about all I can see besides what the previous posters told you to look at first. Good luck


----------

